# We need a suggestions forum section...



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

I think we should add the following sections...

-a suggestions section

-a jobs (who's hiring section)

-politics section

What do you think???


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

just added the suggestion box, will add the rest, we also some more "smilies"


----------

